# More on the Raspberry Pi



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> *Speech Recognition using the Raspberry Pi*
> 
> I've finally received my Raspberry Pi, and I've immediately gotten to work transferring the speech recognition system I used for the robotic arm to the pi. Due to its small size and low power requirements, the Raspberry Pi is an excellent platform for the Julius open-source speech recognition system. This opens up almost limitless possibilities for voice command applications.
> 
> There do exist commercial offerings of electronic voice command modules, as well as voice command applications appearing in recent smartphones (i.e. Siri), however, they are either not as versatile or not as cheap as the Raspberry Pi. Additionally, Julius is an LVCSR - a Large-Vocabulary Continuous Speech Recognition decoder, which means you can develop large vocabularies and complex grammars so you can make more natural voice interfaces.


Here


----------

